# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  Advise on T3/Clenbuterol Cycle

## gman64

I've heard from many sources Clenbuterol /T3 stacked together is the best fat burning cycle out there. Would vets be kind enough to give me their thoughts and the details on how I should cycle these. I would like to get my bodyfat from about 20% down to 10%. I know diet and cardio is also key. What kinds of foods should I be eating when on this stack? I really appreciate any help offered, bros!

----------


## Buddha_Red

We would be glad to try and help even tho im not a vet

Post your stats and your diet and workout routine and we can design something for you.

----------


## gman64

I'm 5'8" and 220, 20%BF. Do one body part a day, three days on, one day off rotation. Try to eat foods high in protein and low in carbs and fat. Thanks for help and have a good day!

----------


## BOUNCER

OK you have an excellent fat burning furnice there buddy. However T3 is a dangerous drug to use so please research it if you haven't already. But you asked about foods, it's pretty simple.
If your using T3 your going to have to keep your protein very high as the T3 will destroy muscle fibre as well as fat, and should really be used in conjunction with some Testo or another high androgenic steroid .
So keep your protein high, but don't load your plate!. Your carbs should be kept low too, I'm not going into weights and ratio's here. Generally I'd say that you should be hungry after every meal, and stay hungry!. Do your cardio either in the AM before breakfast or after lifting and going without food for a minimum of 2 hours to completely empty your energy stores so that your body burns fat.

To finish T3 IS NOT a beginners drug and you should be research it before use.

Bouncer

----------


## gman64

Thanks, bouncer. Would you send a cylce for t3/Clen ? Thanks again, bro!

----------


## Cycleon

http://www.anabolicreview.com/vbulle...=&threadid=766

----------


## Rottgirl

Clenbuterol is on a somewhat separate cycle than Cytomel . Clen is taken two WEEKS on and two WEEKS off. Start with one tab (20 mcgs tabs) twice/day and increase by either a 1/2 or a full tab every 3-4 days until the end of the two weeks. You don't have to taper down off of Clenbuterol. Don't go over 140 mcgs/day of Clenbuterol--the body does not respond to any more than 140 mcgs. During the two weeks off Clenbuterol, I always use an ECA stack to stay "up" and keep from crashing from coming off the Clenbuterol. I alternate the Clenbuterol 2 weeks on with the ECA 2 weeks on for a total of 10 weeks. 

The Cytomel is on its own separate 5 week cycle. I start the first 2 weeks of Clenbuterol and the first of 5 weeks of Cytomel at the same time. Be careful with the Cytomel! You're first time using Cytomel, you might start with a 1/2 tab twice/day and increase by a 1/2 tab every 4-5 days until the mid-point (2.5 weeks into the cycle) when you will begin to decrease by a 1/2 tab every 4-5 days until the end of the 5 weeks. Don't go over 100 mcgs per day! And don't take for more than 5 weeks! AND be certain to pyramid up and taper off SLOWLY!!! You are messing with your thyroid while on Cytomel so use it carefully! 

Once you're off the Cytomel, you'll still have 5 more weeks of Clenbuterol and ECA. I've gotten EXCELLENT results with this BUT I use it carefully and cautiously. Hope this helps. Ciao....rg

----------

